

How much do 5000 Twitter followers cost? - Maven911
http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/48141751230/how-much-do-5-000-twitter-followers-cost

======
julespitt
I clicked through to read the criteria used to determine if a twitter user was
likely fake: sadly, I fit a lot (hell, most) of the criteria.

I guess I better get going on Twitter before software deems me a bot, as
opposed to someone who just isn't that into it.

